# Piranha Fish Eye Problem



## vincentortiz (Nov 18, 2014)

my fish has got an eye problem am new to piranha fish

noticed my piranha has got an eye problem

one eye the black part is big which seems normal but the other eye the black part is smaller and seems a white part has grown over the black part

anyone know what could be?

seems to not want to eat today am waitign for testing kit but been doing 50% water change every 3days to keep clean.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What size tank? what are you using for filtration? How did you cycle the tank before adding your P?


----------



## vincentortiz (Nov 18, 2014)

Ægir said:


> What size tank? what are you using for filtration? How did you cycle the tank before adding your P?


thanks for your reply

size is 20 gallon

just one fish

i may of messed the cycle thing up i set the tank up and let it run for two week with filter and heater running

the filter double the amount of the tank

have noticed some stringy white stuff on plants and on bottom like lumps of it

he wanted to eat today


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Without a source of ammonia, a cycle really wont happen... some people use live fish (goldfish, etc) and some people use a piece of shrimp

Odds are your tank is going through the cycle because you added your fish, which will = high ammonia until it runs its course

I would keep up on your water changes, and get a test kit ASAP so you know whats going on in the tank


----------



## vincentortiz (Nov 18, 2014)

you think his eye will get better

is it possible that the black part of the eye would go back to same size as other eye?

the bad eye dont seem be to be cloudy its like the black part has gone small and white bit got bigger

any idea what the white clear strings and lumps are? they like strings that hang and plant ends and some lumps of it on bottom


----------



## vincentortiz (Nov 18, 2014)

here picture of good eye and compare the 2 together and notice this eye tyhe black part way bigger then other.

bad eye picture


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Wouldnt worry about it...

If the eyes become cloudy or milky, then you should be concerned.


----------



## vincentortiz (Nov 18, 2014)

so you think be ok what color are the waste trying find out what the white stuff is


----------

